# Need Tile Guy for Backsplash



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm looking for a tile guy that can install about 16 square feet of mosaic tile backsplash in a kitchen. I have the tile and grout. Located in Daphne. Let me know if you are interested. 
Justin


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

sent pm


----------

